# Custom Voice Over Servies for Home Haunters



## TheDarkRideBoy (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey everyone! Have you ever wanted a custom welcome for your haunt but don't want to shell out big bucks for a professional? Why get a professional and pay extra when you can get a fellow home haunter to do it for free? That's right FREE!! All you have to provide is the script, character description, and due date and I'll send you an MP3 copy of your voice over. I'll never charge you for this, as it's my gift to the haunt community. Want to get one? PM me and we'll discuss details.
Keep it cool and scare on!
Best,
Scotty


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

sent you a PM


----------

